
Replacing Evernote with Apple Notes Was a Nightmare - larrysalibra
https://www.larrysalibra.com/can-apple-notes-replace-evernote/
======
mythun
Evernote is a nightmare to use, especially on mobile. Doesn't look like Apple
Notes is a solution either though. I'm assuming you're using Evernote because
it supports a wide variety of content (files, links, notes)?

~~~
larrysalibra
Yeah - wide variety of content that's well-indexed. Any better suggestions?

~~~
mythun
We're building something you might find useful. Here's a longer explanation
that I wrote. [https://medium.com/cubeit-curate-your-content/what-we-
learnt...](https://medium.com/cubeit-curate-your-content/what-we-learnt-by-
testing-our-mvp-on-medium-4f1384d9b0c) Let me know if you want to try out the
beta

